# Bleach: Unleash Your Soul RP Thread



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Bleach: Unleash Your Soul*



*Story*
_Soul Society is the afterlife. It is meant to correspond to Heaven or Nirvana in human belief systems. It is the place where most departed souls and the Shinigami dwell. In fact, aside from the slowed aging and aforementioned lack of hunger, life there is much like that in the living world. Soul Society consists of two portions: Rukongai a massive group of cities where most people live; and Seireitei a walled castle where the spirit world nobility and Shinigami live. Though Soul Society is considered the afterlife, people are not immortal by any means, though aging is slowed to such an extent that life spans of 2000 or more years are not unheard of. Such ages, however, are usually limited to Shinigami or other Soul Society dwellers capable of manipulating spirit energy. Children can even be born as they are in the human world. People can also be killed as regular humans are, though they are capable of surviving wounds that would normally be considered fatal. A soul that dies in Soul Society is reincarnated on Earth as a new human with no past memories. 

Recently in the inner most of Seireitei, in the Shinigami Academy unrest is amidst, the cause of this is the graduation of the new Generation of Shinigami that are going to be placed into the Gotei Thirteen……_


That’s basically the beginning of this Bleach RP. All the RPers have Just Graduated from the Shinigami Academy and are slowly being split into the Thirteen Squads and are given missions. Depending on the numbers of RPers the Squads will be limited, for example, if there are Five to Six(With about One Character Each) RPers, they will be placed into one squad, under one captain. I Guess this will have a Setting of Arcs, the first and foremost important one can be…the first Week Graduation where all the characters are introduced into their squads.

*Okay Guys, I need you to like make your character to make their way to the Shinigami Academy, it is morning and your characters would have woken up and ect... or maybe not slept at all from the nervousness of graduating XDD Your choice*

Arcs in the Story Line
~Academy Graduation Arc: Students of the Academy have just Graduated and are going to be introduced to their squads. 

Rules
~No Godmodding
~No killing another RPer unless you have their consent
~Multiple Characters allowed
~Swearing allowed (Keep it to a minimum though)
~Keep it about PG-13 (Though I don’t really Mind so much)​
*RP List*
DarkKyuubi-Shiro Takahata & Kai Ishiguro
Hafock-Shin Yagami
Psybomb-Teisatsu Shien
RyuAce-Kirasume Kihei
Cursed panda-Shark Kyomasuki

Sign Up Here!!
*Bleach: Unleash Your Soul Sign Up and OoC Thread*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 27, 2008)

The hooded Shinigami made his way to the acadamy, today would be a big day for him.
Today he would finally graduate and join the ranks of the Gotei 13, it was there he could become truly powerfull, the occasional controlled hollw battles and the endless kido training sessions of the acadamy wouldn't be able to give him that.
But after graduation and being accepted into a division, he could fight actual hollows on his own, fight those that threaten the peace of Seiritei.

Knowing that he needed to train even harder now, he hadn't even stopped to get some sleep, instead trained until he had to leave for graduation.
He wasn't even tired because of the excitement, all that he could think about is what division he would be placed in.
It didn't take Shin long to reach the acadamy, since he was early he decided to hit on the gradution class' hottest girl, though the way the girl responded made it either seem like she didn't enjoy it or pretended to be annoyed by the attention.


----------



## PsyBomb (Oct 27, 2008)

_It's time, isn't it?_

Shien opened his eyes and got up, stretching out as he did so. He found the shower set cold and did not change it, some ideas just work. Shivering and blue in the lips (but very much awake, now), he carefully got dressed. Today of all days, it would be important for him to look his best. Finally, after every detail was seen to, he sat at his desk to do one last thing before going to the ceremonies. He opened up that ever-present journal and quickly wrote down his impressions of this morning.

That done, he looked at the sky through his window. _Looks like I'll get there with about 5 minutes to spare if I pick up the pace a bit. Better get going._

He set out then at a fast walk, headed for the Academy grounds.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 27, 2008)

"How boring."Shin mumbled a short while after he had been smacked by that girl from before, while there was still a handshaped red mark on his cheek he was now sitting there with a rather bored expression on his face.
In his excitement for graduation he came much too early and was now wasting precious time 'that would've been better spent training.

With a loud sigh he tried to make himself atleast comfortable while he would have to wait for the ceremony to begin, patience wasn't his strongest point to say the least.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2008)

The Shinigami woke up he was shaking in excitement. "I get to be a real shinigami today!" He yelled as he's whole house echoed. He quickly threw on the normal shinigami ware. He was about to grab his Zanpakuto that was on his wardrobe when he heard the voice from yesterday in his head "Ore...." He started getting a weird feeling as he put the Zanpakuto on his back something else came to him to but he didn't know how.

The thing that came to him was his voice this time tho "Show your real self Ore!" he was wondering how they where connected because they where he thought he would ask his favorite teacher at teh academy teh Zanpakuto teacher's about it. he ran out of his house and headed toward the academy ground's.

he arrived no more then 10 minute's after he left he didn't leave to far away 10 minute's running 20 minute's walking. when he got to teh gate he thought about going to teh Zanpakuto teacher's like he thought but he didn't since he had to get to class. He walked into teh graduation class and took a seat next to another shinigami student who had a red slap across he's face. he looked at him "Rejected i take it?" He smirked at him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 27, 2008)

A new arrival caught Shin's attention, he listened to the words of the smirking student and to laugh a little himself.
"Ah......well you know."The hooded graduate replied."The most beautiful ones always play hard to get."Though that latest slap had given him little hope that this was truly a case of playing hard to get.....Shin preferred this over the fact that she would just not be interested.

"Ah well, soon I'll  be in squad and I will be able to chase after the most beautifull women Seireitei."He let out a dreamy sigh as he thought of the high quality of females that were waiting on him there.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2008)

He smiled and looked at him as he cracked his knuckle's. "I am graduating today too. Cant wait to find out which squad i am in and we might get into teh same squad?" He yawned "Man i got up early i was so excited i couldn't sleep well  last night. He was shaking in excitement to at the moment as he turned his head again to teh shinigami. "Shark kyomasuki is my name. We might have spared you before even tho i don't remember you but then again you spar alot of people in some of teh classes." He said finnally turnign his head to teh rest of teh class.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 27, 2008)

"I'm Shin Yagami."He introduced himself and then added."And I doubt we've sparred before, otherwise I would've certainly made an lasting impession on you."Shin boldy claimed while his eyes scanned the room and eventually resting on the girl he had been just smacked a moment before.

"Such a temper she has."He mused."I think I've just fallen in love."


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 27, 2008)

Shark sighed and then looked at him and then punched him in teh face "You still in love?" He laughed "And about teh lasting impression Are you sure i have a different fighting style and am now weak." He smirked also that girl He looked at her. 'has already rejected me and about 4 other people yesterday. He smirked again. "So i am guessing you are not gonna get any where with her." He went silent thinking for a moment as he turned to Shin. "Oh i hope i get a good squad." he said as he started shaking again.


----------



## PsyBomb (Oct 27, 2008)

Shien made it not long before the ceremonies started, by about 6 minutes. 
_
There are... far fewer people than I thought would be here. I know this is an annual thing, and relatively few Academy students get through at a time, but still. Barely enough students to fill two rows of seats, and the visitors are outnumbered by the speakers at the moment. Maybe they're not being let in immediately? It's not like we were told much in advance that we would even be graduating, much less how things should go._

He found his seat, right next to another graduating student, this one with a red handprint on his face.

_Shin Yagami, I think. The handprint gives it away, this one looks pretty fresh, too. Must be in love... again. And that guy would be... Shark? Yeah, he is. Odd name, but I'm not exactly one to talk._

Shien pulled out his notebook, took down his thoughts, put it back away and turned to the arguing pair. "You two made it as well? Congrats 2 minutes in advance, then. My name is Teisatsu Shien, what's yours?"


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 28, 2008)

Kai woke up and held his sheathed Zanpakuto in his hand, he wore his shinigami garbs, sleeveless, it kind of gave him a rugged untamed handsome type look, though his constant smiling sometimes through girls off his path. Kai walked out of his house and quickly made towards the Academy.

Soon enough he made it in time just when the class bell rang, Kai walked into the Graduation Ceremonial Hall, and looked around, the Captain Commander wasn't there, which in fact surprised Kai. Kai hurried into his seat, next to a man who had a note book out, "Ahh Shien, was it? Congrats man, you passed today..." Kai was cut short from the Graduation Ceremony starting.

-------------------------------------

Shiro walked into the hall, "Presenting Captain Takahata, Captain of the Third Division," Shiro walked up to the stage as people around him clapped, "Thank You," Everybody stopped clapping. Shiro cleared his throat, readying himself to give his speech, "Well Congratulations too all you Graduating Shinigami Students," Shiro gave a brief pause for a round of applause, "As you know I am Captain Takahata, and the Captain of third Division, I am here to give you your graduating scores and insignia patches which will show what Division you shall be a part off," Shiro cleared his throat one more time and started reading names of a list, the List was read out in order of Division, "Division One, Sakamoto Michiyo Grade: 89/100, Iyosa Michiyo Grade:80/100, Fujiwara Yasutaka Grade: 90/100, Please Come too the stage," Those three came up got their patches and left, "Division Two: Ishimaru Koike Grade: 98/100, Yoshikuni Ritsu Grade: 95/100, Please Come too the Stage," Those three came up got their patches and left, "Division Three: Kai Ishiguro Grade: 98/100, Shin Yagami Grade: 97/100, Teisatsu Shien 99/100, Kirasume Kihei Grade: 98/100, Shark Kyomasuki Grade: 97/100, Please make your way upto the Stage," Shiro waited for those four members of his Division too come up.

------------------------------------------------

Kai heard his name and smiled at his mark and slowly made his way up-to the stage, to receive his patch, Captain Takahata leaned forward and whispered into his ear and all the others, "Welcome to my division, don't let me down," Kai nodded and walked off the stage, not caring what the others replied or not currently he was happy he became a shinigami.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

"Thanks."Shin replied to the shinigami that was sitting behind him and congratulated him."The same goes for you obviously."Later he listened the man introduce him and ask for their names and so he introduced himself as well.
"Mine is Shin Yagami."After he told him what his name was, and shortly after a new person arrived a captain was introduced and the room fell silent.

Breathlessly Shin waited for his name to be called out and when it finally was, it required all of his mental strength not yell out loudly.
"I take it we're squad members then."He said to Shien and Shark, not knowing the latest arrival was the fourth and last addition to the squad.

Shin walked over to his captain and stood there with the others, waiting for the captain to tell them what to do.


----------



## PsyBomb (Oct 28, 2008)

Shien only managed to nod in acknowledgment of Shin's name before the ceremony started

_Third Squad? Huh, don't know too much about them, but I'm glad I didn't get stuck in 11th. THAT would have been an unmitigated disaster. 99% too... guess I really shouldn't have showed off that one time..._

"Looks like we are, Shin-san." he said as he put away his journal, got up and followed him to the stage. Again not wanting to speak during the ceremony, Shien nodded when his new captain whispered his message to them.


----------



## RyuAce (Oct 28, 2008)

"Third Squad, huh..." Kihei shrugs as he gets up, walking to the stage. He stands near the Captain, waiting for him to tell them what to do. His sword hung from his side, his hand resting on the sheath as he walked.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 28, 2008)

Shark yawned at teh other squad's but as teh third and his name came up he jumped up. "Yes!" he yelled every one looked at him. He then turned to Shin "Yep you to!" He walked on stage and looked at teh small class there where way more teachers then students. He scarthed his head as he thought this. _"Did only this many people make it? I mean i know the passign grade is 80% but i would think a few more would of made it."_


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Nov 3, 2008)

Shiro yawned slowly, "Ahh My duty was over for today," a female shinigami comes and taps him on the shoulder, "Uh Captain Takahata, you are also supposed to give them their hollow missions today," Shiro sighs, "Asuka-chan, You have to ruin my day already, oh well, they can go tomorrow, today just go and give them the message that they have to come to the Third Division Hall tonight, and tell them to be ready for their Graduation and Welcoming Party," Asuka nods and disappears.

Asuka appears in front of a couple of messengers, "OKAY, TELL THE THIRD DIVISION NEW COMERS: Kai Ishiguro, Shin Yagami Grade, Teisatsu Shien, Kirasume Kihei, Shark Kyomasuki TO COME TO THE THIRD DIVISION HALL IN THE EVENING FOR THIER WELCOMING PARTY! BUT UNTIL THEN THEY MAY DO WHATEVER THEY PLEASE! DISPERSE," The messengers disappeared to their relative destinations to inform the newcomers of the third Division.

-------------------------------------------

Kai was walking in Seireitei when suddenly a messenger appeared, "Kai Ishiguro, a message from Vice Captain Akimoto Asuka and Captain Takahata Shiro, Come to the third Division Hall in the evening for your welcoming party, until them you are allowed to do whatever you please," Kai nodded and the messenger dispersed, "Cool Welcoming Party," Kai grins and walks off to his new living quarters.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2008)

"Oh crap, I'm late!"

Propelled by a frantic kick, a multitude of sheets launched off the top of the bed they had been tucked in to. A heavy looking book emerged from the ruffled fabrics, falling with a large 'clonk' on to its owner's head.

"Ow ow ow," Erin rolled over, falling out of bed and rolling a little more until she was on her hands and knees. Pushing up against a wall, she stood herself up.

"I can't believe I fell asleep! This was the day when Captain Takahata was supposed to assess me so I can join the Third Division. And I slept in again!"

Erin Aslath bumped into another wall, half running half falling down the corridor to the bathroom, catching a hold of the doorframe and swinging herself inside of the cool room.

Slumping before the mirror, she quickly extracted a comb from the cup next to the sink, running it through her hair to put it into a neat order. She could begin to see streaks of brown amongst the black, meaning that she would need to dye it again soon.

Fixing her hair with her signature Tiger Zodiac hairpiece, she splashed some water into her face, trying to wake herself up more. Her blue eyes reflected strongly from the mirror, telling Erin she was awake enough to get dressed.

For a moment she considered putting her glasses on to appear more professional for her assessment, but decided against it, knowing that they made her look old.

Just as quickly, and clumsily, as she had left it, Erin made her way back to her room, dressing herself if the traditional robes of a Shinigami, the Shihakushō, grabbing her Zanpaktou and bursting out of the door to the small quarters she kept.

As she ran, Erin tied her Zanpaktou, Fractal Chaos, around her waist, sitting him by her right hip. She tugged at the bandage she kept wrapped around her right arm, making sure it covered it from shoulder to wrist, before pulling her sleeve back over it.

Nearly bowling over a group of Shinigami that passed her at the entrance to Third Division, she pulled up short just before the black haired and white clad Third Division captain, Shiro Takahata.

"Reporting for assessment, Captain Takahata," she saluted.


----------

